#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IT BHU 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

## shalini.itbhu

This is a thread for IT-BHU 2011 Admissions, Cutoff Discussion, Click here for IT-BHU 2012 Admission, Cutoff Discussion

​
Hi,

This is Shalini from IT BHU....Thanks to this website for giving me the opportunity of handling queries of my college on this awesome forum!!!!! :tatice_06::tatice_06:
*
About the college(as per college website)
*After the establishment of the Indian Institutes of Technology, the three premier engineering institutions of BHU viz., BENCO, MINMET and TECHNO were merged to form the Institute of Technology (IT-BHU) to provide a strong and integrated educational base. Thus our Institute came into fullfledged existence in 1971. To preserve its excellence and national character, the earlier system of region-wise admission (via merit lists) has been replaced by admission procedures through the Joint Entrance Examination (JEE of the IITs) for undergraduate courses and Graduate Aptitude Test in Engineering (GATE conducted by the IITs & IISc.) for the post-graduate courses. The Institute has so far produced more than 23500 B.Tech. graduates, 3600 M. Techs., 800 Doctoral and one D.Sc. degree holders.

                      Since its formation, the Institute of Technology has not only developed to become a premier educational institution producing graduate engineers with sound scientific and technological background, but has grown into a Centre which provides versatile postgraduate training and conducts advanced research in Engineering and Technology. A large number of alumni of the Institute are occupying top positions in many leading industries, educational institutions and research establishments in India and abroad. Many of them have established their own industries/ companies and several are serving in diverse Governmental Departments/Agencies.

*Ranking*
Consistently ranked between 2-8 for all major rankings.

*Placements
**Average Pkg:**4.9 lakhs
Highest Pkg: 16.5 lakhs

*Over 95% of the students were placed!
ABB ACC Accenture Aditi Tech. Agilent Alkem Pharma Amsoft ANZ Bank ANZ IT Appulse Ashok Leyland Atrenta Adobe BALCO BPCL Baxter India Bay Packet Bechtel India Bharat Forge BHEL Blue Star Info C-Dot Cadila Calance Career Launcher Career Net Career Point Caterpiller Clarion Drugs Cognizant CSC DE Shaw Digital Global Dr. Reddy's Lab DRDO Eicher Essar Evalueserve FIITJEE Flextronics Freescale Future Tech Dsgn. 
Geometric Sol. Goldman Sachs Google Gujarat Glass HCL HPCL Hewlett Packard Hind. Sanitary Hindalco Hindlever Hindustan Zinc HP-Global IBM ISRO ITC Limited IBM (ISL) Iflex Solutions Ikos Indian Oil Corpn. Induslogic Infosys Infosys - SET Labs Ispat Industries JP Rewa Cement Jubilant Org. KanbayLehman BrothersL & T (ECC) L & T LG Madras Aluminium Maruti MBT Mentor Graphics Microsoft Midhani Morgan Stanley Motorola NTPC Net Devices Newgen Nihilent NVidia 
On Mobile System Patni Computers Quark Media Reliance Infocom Reserve Bank Rites Rubic's Rostrum Sail Samsung - SIEL Samsung - SISO Samtel Sapient Satyam Skyworks Solutions Socrates ST Microelectronics Sterlite Group Swil Symbol Tech. Syncata TCIL Talisma TATA Elxsi TATA Motors TATA Refractories TATA Steel Tavant TCS Time Tooltech Torrent Pharm. Triology Triune Project Usha Infocom UT Starcom Virtusa Vmoksha VSNL Wipro Yahoo Zazu Network Zensar *Fees

*Per semester except first sem: INR 13,960
Fee at time of admission: INR 19,785
*
Hostel
*

*Cut Offs - for general category
*Lowest Opening Rank: 1558
Last Rank admitted: 7172

All other details such as brachwise, categorywise cutoffs are available. Individual queries will be answered!!*

TIME FOR QUERIES!!!*





  Similar Threads: NIT Warangal 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Surathkal 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Rourkela 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Calicut 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Hamirpur 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

----------


## Fantush

My IIT JEE rank is 5510 (CML). Which branches i could get in IT BHU? What is the scope (placement etc.) of ceramics from IT BHU?

----------


## shalini.itbhu

> My IIT JEE rank is 5510 (CML). Which branches i could get in IT BHU? What is the scope (placement etc.) of ceramics from IT BHU?


You can get Ceramics and few other 5 yr Mtech courses like biotech & chemical......

Ceramics is a niche branch and doesnt have the same scope as that of core branches like Mech, etc....though it enjoys 93% placement and has an avg of arnd 4 lakhs....

----------


## rossi_swaroop

My bro has got 5890 cml rank in JEE...which branch he can get in IT BHU???

---------- Post added at 04:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:31 PM ----------

anyone..pls reply ASAP....

----------


## uncle_sam

@Mods- please move this query to the IT-BHU thread...

----------


## rossi_swaroop

My bro has got 5890 cml rank in JEE...which branch he can get in IT BHU???

----------


## shalini.itbhu

> My bro has got 5890 cml rank in JEE...which branch he can get in IT BHU???


He can get Ceramics 4 yr course...is he open to 5 yr courses?? :(think):  :(think):

----------


## rossi_swaroop

can he get mining dere???

----------


## rossi_swaroop

and which is better option between mining and ceramic???pls reply asap..

----------


## shalini.itbhu

> and which is better option between mining and ceramic???pls reply asap..


Yes he can get mining also....on what basis u wanna judge which branch is better?? Placements, faculty, infra, research, cut offs??

----------


## rossi_swaroop

thnx for da reply...Actuali i thnk ceramic is more chemistry based branch..and he has less interest in dis...nd of course  i m talking about interest...
and wil u pls clear da placements scenario in both branches???

----------


## sushant88delhi

hi!

this is sushant sharma from delhi. i have graduated in mech engg and have further plans to pursue mtech in design. i have been offered an admission call from IT-BHU for same on the basis of GATE. for making my decision in the correct form i am keen to know abt the placement scenario for mtech students at IT BHU. 
can u plz let me know abt the placement package for mtech and % ratio of d students that got placed last yr, if possible can u give any contact info of some student who is already pursuing mtech at ITBHU.  

thanks and regards.
 :):

----------


## 1007varun

i wnted to know hw are it bhu's placements (specifically in mechanical)..

----------


## shalini.itbhu

> i wnted to know hw are it bhu's placements (specifically in mechanical)..


Mechanical has 96% placements...and avg is arnd 5.1 lakhs.....

----------


## Aman25

hi! i'm getting civil in BHU in first councelling .my rank in sc category  is 801 and as per last year ranking i could get machanical

----------


## simmi.joshi.1990

This is a closed thread clich here for IT-BHU 2012 Admission, Cutoff Discussion

----------

